# Secure-it handgun storage safe



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with this specific lock box??

Just wondering on the quality before I buy it. Say made in USA so that is a plus for me.

http://www.aacfi.com/products/secureit.php


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I have 2, keyed alike. Quality seems decent to me. Depends on what kind of security you are looking for.

There may be other threads here that mention it, these are just the ones I could find quickly:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2616

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=20544

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=19728

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16055


----------



## ElMar (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I saw those.

It seems Secure it is the company that makes these, they are all similar but that websites is the only one I have found that states made in the USA.

I am new to handguns and just threw this up there to see before I make the purchase.

Basically looking for a little piece of mind for the car and also be able to use the lock box on the boat and even at home.

Thanks and if anyone else has a comment let me know.


:smt1099


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Not sure what you are looking for, but this type box won't keep a thief out for long. It is made of 21 gauge sheet metal which is only about .034". To secure your pistol, I would be looking for a box made with some metal of decent thickness. You get what you pay for when it comes to safes.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> Not sure what you are looking for, but this type box won't keep a thief out for long. It is made of 21 gauge sheet metal which is only about .034". To secure your pistol, I would be looking for a box made with some metal of decent thickness. You get what you pay for when it comes to safes.


Locks only keep honest people honest. A thief will get what he wants one way or another.

First it isn't a safe. Lock box is more appropriate.

The steel isn't the weak point, its the lock. Years ago I bought a lock box to store a pull out radio in the trunk. It was cheap as the store had lost the key. All it took was a large screwdriver and the lock was broken. $5 at a lock smith shop and I had a new lock. So why bother if it was that easy to get into? Most thieves that steal stuff out of cars look for unlocked doors, and/or valuables in plain sight (a locked door won't stop them if they see what they want). If they take the whole car and have time to work on it, nothing is going to keep them from getting in to it.

I almost never use it as I rarely go somewhere I can't carry.

There are other options out there that are more heavy duty and more expensive. Deciding between them requires taking into consideration the variables. How expensive? How much do you expect to use it? How many places do you go that you would use it that are prone to car break ins?


----------

